# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  In ❥ trong ✪ Excel ✪ 5 ๑ bước ➹ cực ۩ dễ ✲ để ۩ có ✪ bản ✦ in ✤ đẹp ๑ hoàn ❈ hảo ✣

## dinhduan911

In ۩ trong suốt ๑ Excel ◕‿-  5 ❦ bước ๑ sứ ~.~ dễ ❉ thắng ❈ nhiều ❥ bản ❦ in ✚ xinh ๑ hoàn trả ۩ hảo ~.~ tâm tính them: *sửa máy tính tại nhà* Chất cây
Bạn cảm chộ “mệt mỏi” mỗi nhát giả dụ in giỏi liệu tự file excel✪ đơn cái bảng nho rỏ thôi mà đừng hiểu biết bao in ra lại tốn 5 tờ giấy✪ thắng kết thúc tình trạng từ trần thì gian➹ khuất giấy✲ từ trần công lực như thế❥ hử đả theo 5 bước dưới đây phải bạn muốn có đơn bản in hoàn trả hảo❈
hình chính In trong suốt Excel
vui mừng nét sẽ sử dụng file excel nhầm xộn๑ “lung tan beng” nào nhằm minh họa cho cạc bạn๑ Nhiệm mùa thứ chúng ta là in y ra đơn cách gọn gẽ๑ ráo trọi đẹp❈ chỉn chu trong suốt đơn trang giấy✥ ép đầu nhé➹
thí dụ In trong Excel
Bước 1✦ dời phần biểu đạt vách thể bảng (hay đang gọi là bước đả đẹp)
ơ có là cao thó excel thời cũng sẽ khoanh tay phải muốn in đẹp nhằm đơn file “bùi nhùi” chưa qua chỉnh sửa✲ Trước tiên chúng mỗ hở”make-up” biếu ngơi đã۩ nhiều một mão bé trong excel phanh người dùng dễ dàng tính hạnh và rà nội dung✲ đó là Chuyển nội dung trải qua dạng bảng✿ Bạn chỉ cần chọn (bôi rủi) phần nội dung tôi muốn và ấn vượt ăn nhập phím Ctrl + L✚
Create Table In trong suốt Excel
Sau đó chèn OK◕‿-  ráng là một bảng biểu gọn ghẽ gẽ hỉ hiện giờ vào 
tỉ dụ In trong Excel
Bước 2✦ chọn vùng muốn in
chọn xứ in (bôi rủi)۞ sau đấy tới tab “Page Layout” trên que phương tiện và lựa “Print Area” > “Set Print Area”۞
Set Print Area In trong suốt Excel
Bước 3✲ chọn “Wrap Text” phanh chữ viết trong mỗi ô bây chừ vào hết
thường ngày chữ trong cạc dầu sẽ chỉ áp tống dính ngang và không trung hi vọng thấy phanh cả➹ bạn đã chọn ”Wrap Text” nổi những dòng chữ trường đoản cú cồn tụ xuống dây nhé◕‿- 
Wrap Text In trong Excel
Bước 4✣ Căn chỉnh trang in theo kích tấc và căn số trang bạn muốn
Đây là phần quan yếu nhất được căn chỉnh đặng bản in xinh và nhỡ trang giấy✤ Bạn thoả tính tình xấp tin cậy ngữ tui trong chế kiếm “Print preview mode” lạ cách đẩy băng nhóm hạp phím Ctrl + F2◕‿- 
trong “Preview Group” hỉ chèn lựa vào ô “Show Margins”❦ những thanh o cạnh sẽ xuất giờ✲ Bạn chỉ cần kéo✤ thả tốt sắp đặt do trí nội dung trên trang giấy như hi vọng muốn✿
Margins In trong Excel
Cũng trong trang preview nè۩ lựa “Page Setup”✣ gia nhập ví trừng trị tớ nhòm muốn vào phần “Fit lớn”۞ tỉ dụ bạn chọn “Fit to 1 page wide by 1 page tall” (như hình) thì sờ soạng nội dung sẽ chỉ hiển thị trong đơn trang✚ Lưu ý là bởi vì dồn tuốt tuột lại 1 trang nên chi nội dung chữ hạng bạn sẽ bị rỏ đi❈ bạn có thể chọn đặng tờ giấy nằm gàn (Landscape) trong trang mục Orientation nổi lắm nhiều giò phòng hơn✤
Fit page In trong suốt Excel
Bước 5✲ đánh biếu bản in xinh xắn trưởng nơi chê (bước nào dành cho những ai kỹ tính hạnh và muốn thực hoàn hảo)
hả trong suốt “Page Setup”◕‿-  bạn lựa tab “Margin” và nhồi lựa 2 mục ‘Horizontally' và ‘Vertically'◕‿- 
Fit In trong Excel
Chuyển trải qua tab “Header/Footer” click “Custom Header” năng “Custom Footer” nổi thêm chữ viết❦ mạng trang✦ ảnh Ảnh…
In trong suốt Excel
nắm là bạn vẫn hoàn tất 5 bước một giản nhất nổi có đơn bản in hoàn hảo rồi✿ đây là thành phẩm hạng chúng ta✣

----------

